# Hello, IM Matt



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

Hello my name is Matt. I need advice like crazy.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

teamlane2018 said:


> Hello my name is Matt. I need advice like crazy.


Hi Matt! Welcome to TAM.
Spit it out, what do you need advice about?


----------



## teamlane2018 (7 mo ago)

My ex wife had me thrown in jail three years ago so I couldnt interfere with her affair. The Other man is a convicted pedophile, and now they live next door to each other, and he leaves my 8 year old daughter voicemails that arent exactly sexual , but his tone is REAL suspect. ANd I also found a voicemail of my ex wife making her say to him "i love you too big daddy"


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ah yes, I see you started a main thread. Good!









Ex wife is exposing my kids to a pedophile.


My ex wife had a secret affair going on for a month before I found out, so when I did she made up a lie, had me thrown in jail, and then divorced me, and literally took EVERYTHING we had built over 14 years. When got free I had to move in with my elderly folks. The ex Wife has always assured...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## ABiolarWife (7 mo ago)

teamlane2018 said:


> Hello my name is Matt. I need advice like crazy.


Hi Matt, 

What is going on man?


----------

